

Ask HN or PG: Is there a list of HN banned domains? - theandym

I just submitted a story I ran across yesterday from Valleywag. It was immediately marked as dead, and I assume this is a result of an automatic ban. Is there any list of banned domains to consult when a post is auto-dead? Or is this intentionally not listed?<p>The post in question: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6225312
======
tptacek
I think it's pretty safe to assume Valleywag is banned; it was in the original
banned site list, and I haven't seen a story from them here in ages. Good
riddance.

Here's my suggestion: if you find a particularly interesting story on
Valleywag, first consider that it may not be interesting. After all, it's
captured the attention of Valleywag. But if you can't shake the feeling that
there's something really worth talking about that simply has the misfortune of
being oozed out of Valleywag's kontent cloaca, try writing a short blog post
of your own, linking to the Valleywag story.

Your blog certainly won't be banned here. I know that sounds like linkjacking,
but it's actually a good thing in this case. I don't pretend to understand
Brannigan's Law; I only enforce it.

~~~
theandym
Thanks for the input, that makes sense. I can't remember the last time I
intentionally visited their site, but ran across this article and it seemed as
if it had enough merit to share.

------
tokenadult
Here's a comment from pg four years ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=499044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=499044)

that lists what he described then as the "complete list" of banned sites. This
is suggestive of what kind of sites are autokilled on submission here on HN.
Presumably, the list has been updated somewhat since then, but I don't know
for sure whether or not a more recent list has been disclosed as a post to HN;
this is just what came up in a quick HN Search result.

~~~
theandym
Thanks, I appreciate the link.

